#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartLIX(勇者鬥惡龍)

## sanari

第59回
一樣是漫畫作品
XLXIX==>LIX==>59
L==>50
XL==>40
LX==>60
XLX==>50
又是送分題吧．．．

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

勇者鬥惡龍...(看到角落有漫畫的名稱...被打)

----------


## sanari

> 勇者鬥惡龍...(看到角落有漫畫的名稱...被打)


Orz．．．
沒注意到．．．
是出門上班前上傳的
所以傳好就關機閃人了．．．
反這題也是送分題．．．
沒差

----------


## MINE

那個獸魔將軍就是以前阿棒畫的那個吧?

----------


## sanari

> 那個獸魔將軍就是以前阿棒畫的那個吧?


不是哦
這是加藤カイム畫的作品

----------


## ocarina2112

> 不是哦
> 這是加藤カイム畫的作品



其實就是一樣的同一隻
ABON畫的就是這隻

亞里亞罕城戰役
獸王狐弄手下將軍之一
挺有魅力的說
只是出場機會並沒有一開始的獅人多orz~

----------


## 芬狼

幫忙代貼的

以後主人(黑色魔術獅)會上傳這個漫畫的日文版

so大家努力猜吧XD

----------


## cerberus

呃…神龍之謎？或者是該作者的新作？

地上躺那個很像荷布…

----------


## 舒跑貓

少年冒險王BEET?

猜的…
對這部不熟析 囧

----------


## 黑獅

> 呃…神龍之謎？或者是該作者的新作？
> 
> 地上躺那個很像荷布…


猜對了一半, 的確是Dragon Quest
神龍之謎或者勇者鬥惡龍(這個不知道是怎麼被翻譯出來的)
但是Dragon Quest有至少3個系列以上哦, 問題是哪一本

----------


## sanari

我貼過了
這是勇者鬥惡龍 羅德的紋章裡出現的獸魔將軍
是獸王的手下說

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=16534

作者是藤原カイム

----------

